# 1990 nissan radio help



## swigart01 (May 23, 2010)

i cannot figure out my stock harness colors for nothing. if i look on the internet it tells me what wires are for what but my harness is different. im hooking up a sony xplod 16 pin wiring harness. i have figured out that my green/w red wire is my ignition 12 volt, and black is ground, but cannot figure out the others. i have aftermarket speakers so the speaker wires arent being used. any help greatly appreciated


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

1987-91 Nissan Hardbody Pickup Stereo Wiring Information


----------



## 240sx90 (Feb 23, 2010)

the12volt.com is a preety good reference, ive used thier info to help me on my 90 240sx as well as my 86 hb truck.++:idhitit:


----------

